# eBuild Maker

## akiross

Ragazzi, io stavo pensando (leggendo il tread di B10m)... perche' ci si fa cosi' tante menate per fare un ebuild??

io non sono capace, sia chiaro, ma leggendo vari script ho notato che e' un procedimento decisamente semplice e meccanico.

A questo punto mi chiedo, non e' che qualcuno ha gia [EDIT] realizzato (o comunque inventera' a seguito di questa discussione, o magari lo chiede al team di sviluppo di gentoo in caso non esista) uno script che, detto dove procurare i pacchetti per le dipendenze, crea l'ebuild? (eventualmente con opzioni specificate da noi?)

Cosi' almeno uno se ha bisogno di un software ebuildato, cosi' da gestire bene l'installazione, si crea la sua directory, il suo ebuild, fa il digest (o facciamolo anche fare allo script, come volete!) e si installa il programma come se fosse nel portage tree (ovviamente non e' ufficiale, pero'...)

anzi, questo meccanismo potrebbe anche essere sfruttato per contattare (via gentoo-stats) un ipotetico database sul server di gentoo e tenere conto di quali pogrammi non ufficiali gli utenti vogliono sul loro sistema. Cosi' se si nota che 100 utenti si installano un pacchetto che non e' nel tree, magari viene in mente a qualcuno di mettercelo.

A me sembra una buona idea, che ne dite??

ciauz!

----------

## b10m

Concordo in pieno... chi (di voi) sarebbe in grado di REALIZZARE  :Smile:  uno script di questo tipo?

----------

## akiross

bhe, volendo... eham, potrei farmi avanti  :Very Happy:  quando ho un po di' tempo

pero' era giusto per sapere se c'e' gia, o se potrebbe rivelarsi utile

ciauz!

----------

## blackfede

Mi pare che in portage ci sia materiale che auita alla creazione di ebuild, nella sezione app-portage, ci dovrebbe essere il necessario, compresu un IDE...mi pare....  :Rolling Eyes: 

Cmq mica male l'idea del server e del controllo ebuild degli utenti!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## silian87

Ficata! un alra idea valida...!!!

----------

## Dancy

mitico... sarebbe comodissimo!!

bell'idea! sviluppatori fatevi avanti!!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## morellik

Sarebbe una grande cosa e sarei in prima linea nello sviluppo  :Very Happy: 

Comunque c'e' anche questo: http://abeni.sourceforge.net/  :Confused: 

Ciauz

morellik

----------

## randomaze

 *morellik wrote:*   

> Sarebbe una grande cosa e sarei in prima linea nello sviluppo 
> 
> 

 

IMHO lo vedo oltremodo complesso... mettere a disposizione la bash per la scrittura degli ebuild fa si che il meccansimo sia estremamente potente e versatile, ma il prezzo si va a pagare proprio in cose come questa... no?

----------

## akiross

abeni sembra interessante... adesso lo sto emergendo, poi lo provo

anzi, sembra decisamente piu' configurabile dell'idea che avevo in mente io, quindi da un lato e' una bella cosa, ma io intendevo fare qualcosa per velocizzare molto il processo... senza doversi sbattere troppo (anche se questo softwarino sembra una gran cosa  :Very Happy: )

bene ragazzi, abbiamo risolto il problema degli ebuild  :Very Happy: 

bho, bisogna vedere quello che richiede il mercato...

provatelo  :Very Happy: 

@randomaze

non capisco, che prezzo dovremmo pagare? voglio dire... farsi gli ebuild da se e' un po' come non avere garanzie... intendo dire che se uno lo prende dal portage tree il pacchetto dovrebbe essere stabile e aver superato certi controlli, ma e' anche vero che e' un peccato non poter sfruttare le capacita' di portage anche per pacchetti che non sono le tree... scusa ma oltre a questo non vedo molti problemi  :Neutral: 

ciauz!

----------

## randomaze

 *akiross wrote:*   

> non capisco, che prezzo dovremmo pagare? voglio dire... farsi gli ebuild da se e' un po' come non avere garanzie... intendo dire che se uno lo prende dal portage tree il pacchetto dovrebbe essere stabile e aver superato certi controlli, ma e' anche vero che e' un peccato non poter sfruttare le capacita' di portage anche per pacchetti che non sono le tree... scusa ma oltre a questo non vedo molti problemi 
> 
> 

 

mi riferivo al fatto che, a causa delle caratteristiche proprie di portage, vedo complesso automatizzare il processo di creazione degli ebuild.

----------

## akiross

Ahh capito, bhe, ma come sto guardando in Abeni, spesso diversi parametri sono standardizzati... voglio dire: si potrebbero usare sempre combinazioni del tipo "./configure && make && make install" di default, al massimo se uno ha bisogno qualcosa di particolare va a modificarsi l'ebuild collemanne, solo che dovrebbe essere in grado di farlo.

comunque il software likato da morellik e' molto interessante, credo che usero' quello per i miei ebuild  :Very Happy: 

c'e' un tutorial sotto la documentazione lungo un paio di paginette... ne vale la pena, credo. Anzi, sono sicuro che e' un programma decisamente valido  :Smile: 

ciauz!

----------

## federico

Ma sei dai un configure cosi' senza parametri vai a perdere l'uso delle USE flag..

----------

## blackfede

Se serve vi linko queste:

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/gentoo-howto.xml

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/eclass-howto.xml

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/ebuild-mistakes.xml

ed infine

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/ebuild-submit.xml

Magari li avevate già visti, magari no...

My 2 cent  :Razz: 

----------

